# Venomous Price?



## Rat_Snakeys (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

I am not planning on rushing into venomous but just wanted to know what price venomous sell at?

Also if anyone had a price list for me to look threw i would find it interesting.

Sorry nice to see how much they go for...Oh also is it like other snakes with CB being more money and WC being cheaper?

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

from what iv seen they are generally the same as most other snakes, the more common species sell for very little, there were c. atrox going for 15 euros at houten the other week then at the other end of the scale there was a b. parviocula priced at 2000 euros, all depends on the rarity and availabilty of the animal


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

yeah they vary for youg atrox,vegrandis, durisuss ect between£30-£50, , then your higher stuff like king cobras seen them going for £1800 this year all depends on the snake


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

try here Glades Herp Farms this will give you a reasonable idea not a comprehensive list also dont forget its in doblers.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> try here Glades Herp Farms this will give you a reasonable idea not a comprehensive list also dont forget its in doblers.


CB Kings for less than £250... if only I was in America.


----------



## Rat_Snakeys (Feb 23, 2009)

sorry for the late reply but thanks for the help, gives me some what of an idea.

Cheers guys xxx


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

stacy said:


> yeah they vary for youg atrox,vegrandis, durisuss ect between£30-£50, , then your higher stuff like king cobras *seen them going for £1800 this year* all depends on the snake


 
Where?


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> Where?


 message me if you wana know were as the blokes dont go on here and dont want me putting up their names


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

stacy said:


> message me if you wana know were as the blokes dont go on here and dont want me putting up their names


Could you PM me the details, that's by far the highest I've ever heard a King go for.


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

stacy said:


> yeah they vary for youg atrox,vegrandis, durisuss ect between£30-£50, , then your higher stuff like king cobras seen them going for £1800 this year all depends on the snake


:lol2:£1800 for a king.
BTW Stacy in your sig you say you have a Micrurus fulvius have you got any pic's you can show us? Not seen one for years.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

Jabba the mentor said:


> :lol2:£1800 for a king.
> BTW Stacy in your sig you say you have a Micrurus fulvius have you got any pic's you can show us? Not seen one for years.


 yeah sens me mobile number wil send pics or if you wait a week reticmadness is coming up and will take pics and upload them


----------



## Burmese (Jan 15, 2008)

hey stacy,

I hear you have a pair of inland taipains u swapped for kraits, any chance of some pictures ??? bet they are stunning ???.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

hmmn what an interesting thread indeed


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Burmese said:


> hey stacy,
> 
> I hear you have a pair of inland taipains u swapped for kraits, any chance of some pictures ??? bet they are stunning ???.


:whistling2:


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

are you sitting comfortably ?........ then i'll begin


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm reeeeeeeeally looking forward to the Inland Taipan pictures. Shall I hold my breath?


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

YouTube - suicide is painless - 4077th tribute


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

What about the baby kings - wow.... such success this year!:whistling2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Burmese said:


> hey stacy,
> 
> I hear you have a pair of inland taipains u swapped for kraits, any chance of some pictures ??? bet they are stunning ???.


Well i would like to see some photo,s of the Albino Iggys and the snow boas you bread this year im not into iggys but id love an albino if the price is right. dont suppose you have a breeding pair of unicorns????

Also when you were selling the uracoan rattlers i pm,d you and within 5 minutes you had sold them, you also wanted me to send you a copy of my DWAL never thought obaout it till now but i think you are a bit of a Dodgepot McDougal 
i could be wrong though:whistling2:


----------

